# need some help



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive never trapped before and just got started. i know nothing about it. i know how to set a foothold trap and bait it but thats it. ive read on here about using the leg traps and using 2 holes or something and puttting the bait in the holes? i just put the bait right on the trap. am i doin everything wrong or kinda right? need guidance thanks


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

its better to put the bait in the hole because if its on the trap they can just take it without steping on the trap unlike the hole they have to step on the trap to get the bait hope this helps


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

so how do you set up the hole with the trap? dont know how to go about it


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

check out trapperman.com or trapsforkids.com one of them should have step by step instructions for making a dirt hole set also i would NOT reccomend starting trapping with your first target being a fox or yote start with something easier like ***** or rats


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Start by calling them foot traps to, they dont hold the leg so they arent leg traps, watch destroying the myth on you tube and How to Prepare a Trap Set, these are good videos.


----------

